# Trainer near Williamstown, NJ



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

OK...I know that a few months back, someone had posted about being a trainer in this area.

Looking for a friend of ours, look for up through Advanced Obedience (off leash)

I am looking into others as well, any recoomendations would be great.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's down by Philly (kind of LOL).


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

The training company I work for is in Lumberton.


----------

